# Dungeon Lords V1.5



## spartan84 (Dec 18, 2007)

hey whats up every1. my girl got me this game dungeon lords collectors edition v 1.5 an i noticed thgat they had trainers for the older versions but this game is old an i am having so much trouble trying to find the trainer for this. this game is a pain. it take like 20 mins to kill an enemy even if its lvl is lower then urs its just ridiculous. im tired of sitting killing these things everytimne i turn around. ao if any1 here could please help me out with getting the trainer for this i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

usually trainers will work with later version.


----------



## spartan84 (Dec 18, 2007)

i downloaded the v1.0 by accident. but i tryed it anyways but ill try 1.4 but i dopnt think it will work.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Not too sure if anyone made one, but try this:

http://www.ggmania.com/cheat.php3?cheat=10941


----------



## spartan84 (Dec 18, 2007)

that was v 1.00 i alredy tryed it an it dont work


----------



## spartan84 (Dec 18, 2007)

could sum1 create it for me??


----------



## spartan84 (Dec 18, 2007)

bumpo


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I doubt you will find anyone to make one... though I did see a link in one of the sites I saw foe you to make one


----------



## spartan84 (Dec 18, 2007)

i never made anyhting like that before. could u post the link so i could check it out??


----------

